# Facts About Brown Snakes



## News Bot (Feb 4, 2016)

North American brown snakes are nonvenomous, unlike the Australian variety, which is among the most venomous in the world.

*Published On:* 03-Feb-16 10:16 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* 

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Stuart (Feb 4, 2016)

Sorry all, Newsbot is running low on places to trawl for content. Plus I think its been into the liquor cabinet....


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 4, 2016)

Lol



Like when I searched up "red-bellied water snake" in the nat geo/official page it was a picture of an RBB


----------



## Herpo (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh, so that's where that wine went...


----------

